# Space resources



## Brian G Turner (Mar 10, 2004)

I just thought I'd start a thread listing some interesting space resource websites:

General space missions resource:
http://www.spaceflightnow.com

General space missions resource:
http://www.spaceref.com/

Mars news - rovers and such:
http://www.mars.tv

Jupiter Icy Moons Orbiter page at JPL:
http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/jimo/


----------



## dwndrgn (Mar 10, 2004)

There's one that has a 'live' (or at least continually updated) cam of a view of the earth from space. I can't recall what the url is though. I'll have to ask my dad as he was the one who sent me the link in the first place. It is mesmerising.  Actually that may be the tv channel I'm thinking of.  Hmm.  Oh well, here's a fun one with earth and space views:


http://www.fourmilab.ch/earthview/vplanet.html


----------

